
BootstrapCDN Pulse - jdorfman
http://www.bootstrapcdn.com/pulse.html
======
WestCoastJustin
Off topic -- Has anyone posted an example of how to create these "usage maps"?
Essentially a world map with weighted pins. Seems like a really cool idea.
Technically speaking, I know how this is done, but are there working examples
of how to easily create something like this without starting from scratch.

~~~
Zombieball
<http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4342045> is a great example of doing this with
D3.js

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Cool, thanks!

